# Ủ rượu làng vân từ chum sành Bắc giang thơm ngon



## gomsubaokhanh (18/1/22)

Nếu có dịp đặt chân tới vùng đất Kinh Bắc, đừng chỉ dừng lại ở việc thăm thú những danh lam thắng cảnh, quý khách hãy thử một lần thưởng thức chén rượu làng Vân thơm nồng trứ danh. Để đạt hương vị “tiến Vua” ấy, việc lựa chọn chum sành ngâm rượu chuẩn tại Bắc Giang vô cùng quan trọng!


Đặc sản rượu làng Vân - ngây ngất trong từng chất men

Chẳng ai rõ rượu làng Vân ra đời từ bao giờ, chỉ biết rằng thức đặc sản này đã tồn tại ít nhất từ thời Triệu Quang Phục đánh giặc Lương hồi thế kỷ VI.

Trong thời Bảo Đại, thức “Vân hương mỹ tửu” này được sử dụng để dâng lên triều đình rồi khiến bao người say mê. Để sau này được cả nhà nước bảo hộ cho cất nấu công khai với nhãn “Ông Tiên” đầu râu tóc bạc, cạnh tranh bên chín bên mười với hãng Phông ten của nhà máy rượu Hà Nội khi đó.

Cho đến ngày nay, cứ đến Tết là không thể thiếu mấy chai rượu làng Vân bày biện trên bàn thờ. Rượu thơm ngon là thế bởi chúng đã phải trải qua vô số các công đoạn kỳ công khác nhau.




Nguyên liệu chính của rượu làng Vân là gạo nếp cái hoa vàng được cấy trên đất Vân Hà, huyện Việt Yên, Hà Bắc.

Sau khi đem nấu chín gạo thành cơm, chúng được ủ cùng một thứ men bí truyền đặc biệt có 35 vị thuốc bắc mà chỉ những người con nơi đây biết. Cơm rượu ủ trong thúng cho đến khi lên men rồi mới bỏ vào chum sành ngâm. Sau 72 giờ mới đem lên bếp nấu.

Rượu làng Vân ngọt ngon không chỉ nhờ quá trình ủ chum cầu kỳ, nếp cái thơm, mà còn nhờ nguồn nước tinh khiết trời ban từ các giếng khơi trong làng. Nhờ đó, rượu làng Vân dù nồng độ cao (luôn trên 45 độ trở lên) nhưng không bị sốc khi thưởng thức.

Chọn chum sành ngâm rượu Bắc Giang sao cho lên chuẩn vị
Như đã nói, một bình rượu làng Vân chuẩn, không thể thiếu những chiếc chum sành chất lượng. Chúng đã gắn với thức rượu quý này hàng ngàn đời, là nhân chứng chứng kiến thuật nấu rượu tài ba của người làng Vân.

Một chiếc chum sành ngâm rượu Bắc Giang tốt cần đáp ứng những tiêu chí sau:

Chum không tráng men: Thị trường chum hiện nay có 2 dòng chính: chum tráng men và chum không tráng men. Trong đó, chỉ duy nhất chum không tráng men mới có khả năng thẩm thấu andehit, làm mềm rượu.
Đa phần chum ngâm rượu, người dân hay chọn chum Bát Tràng. Chất chum nguồn gốc từ Bát Tràng được làm nên từ đất sét tinh tuyển tự nhiên để sao cho sau khi nung, đất có độ xốp tuyệt vời giúp lọc bớt andehit độc hại.
Một chiếc chum sành ngâm rượu Bắc Giang tốt được nung trong nền nhiệt hơn 1000 độ C. Công đoạn này giúp loại bỏ hoàn toàn kim loại nặng và tập chất, giúp rượu vừa ngon, lại an toàn cho sức khỏe.




>>> Xem thêm: Ngây ngất hương rượu làng Vân ủ chum sành ngâm rượu Bắc Giang


----------

